# Voter watchdog says it's uncovered absentee ballot fraud in Florida, New York



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Voter watchdog says it's uncovered absentee ballot fraud in Florida, New York*

By Cristina Corbin
Published September 25, 2012
FoxNews.com










Voters cast their ballots in a school gym in New York's Harlem neighborhood, Tuesday, Nov. 2, 2010. (AP Photo/Richard Drew)
A national voter fraud watchdog group announced Tuesday that it has uncovered at least 31 cases of absentee ballot fraud in New York and Florida -- a finding the group claims is "just the tip of the iceberg."
True the Vote, a group that focuses on voter fraud, said it turned over 31 cases to state and federal election authorities in which individuals cast their votes in two states in the same federal election -- which is a felony.
Logan Churchwell, a spokesman for the group, told FoxNews.com that the organization accessed Florida's complete voter registration roll and cross-referenced it against 10 percent of New York's list. It identified more than 1,700 people with voter registrations in both states. Of that number, 31 people allegedly voted in both states during the same federal election cycle.
Both Florida and New York require voters to cast ballots that correspond with their permanent home addresses. Under federal law, voters are prohibited from casting more than one ballot in the same election.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012/09/25/voter-watchdog-group-claims-to-have-uncovered-absentee-ballot-fraud-in-florida/#ixzz27WtJlOrU​


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

All voting for the (D) I'm guessing...


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Nothing to see here. Move along


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

All lies ,right Dingo.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Bet the _dear leader_ and his corrupt AG will refuse to prosecute...


----------

